# Christmas Pits



## tmack92 (May 22, 2012)

My rescue, getting ready for his first Christmas... Lets see your Christmas Pits!!!!!!


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Only one of this year so far,cute dog !


----------



## Autumn-n-Gage (Nov 28, 2012)

Autumn and Gage wish everyone a Merry Christmas!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chelle (Nov 5, 2011)

Luna just earned her ears lol









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tmack92 (May 22, 2012)




----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Great pics everyone!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a few of Dosia the reindeer 










He's so not amused lol










Giving his kitty brother a kiss goodnight










Night night


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Here's a few of Dosia the reindeer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he does not look happy at all about it. But he is sure cute. And so is the cat in the other photos. Merry Christmas


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Funny lighting in the pic made it a lil blurry but its still cute.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

ok heres a few of my two....

Heres Miss Alexa...she looks so posh lol 



























and heres drakey, not a bully breed but still cute lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww great pics every one. And thank you


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

shewerewolf said:


> ok heres a few of my two....
> 
> Heres Miss Alexa...she looks so posh lol
> 
> ...


What a simple idea to do. Never thought about tying a ribbon around their neck to get a festive photo. I will have to try that with my pets.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

patty said:


> What a simple idea to do. Never thought about tying a ribbon around their neck to get a festive photo. I will have to try that with my pets.


lol my dogs are outdoor dogs at the moment...it was the easiest thing i could think of. simple but i think they turned out good.


----------



## tmp79 (Dec 16, 2012)

I wish I had a camera!


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Nothing better than holiday dog torture


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute! Love all the Christmas shots!!

This was my boy in front of the tree when I put it up.









Here is the ribbon from an early xmas present I tortured him by making him wear it lol he HATES things around his neck, including collars, lol.









Here is a picture from last year. I just love it so! 








and









I was Santa but the lighting wasn't so good lol









This was this years card if you havent seen it  
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/47270-gargamel-max.html

Hope you had a wonderful Christmas and a GREAT New Year!


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Mel is adorable Ames!!! 

And great minds think alike...I stuffed V. into that same elf suit last year; lol.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I posted this in another thread but its so good i had to share here too!

Odin and I on Christmas Eve at my parent's house


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Jazzy&Veronica said:


> Mel is adorable Ames!!!
> 
> And great minds think alike...I stuffed V. into that same elf suit last year; lol.


Hahaha that's awesome! Already thinking of next year lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------

